# Disposable Vaporizer Pen



## Impman (Oct 1, 2013)

They have disposable vaporizer pens at my local club. They come pre packed with a gram of hash oil and whatever flavor you like bubba kush, blue dream ..etc etc... They are 40$. Has anyone tried one? I am interested in buying one. Is it worth the 40$? how many hits?


----------



## D619 (Oct 4, 2013)

I haven't but my buddy raves about it, and that's what he mostly smokes now.


----------



## remi11 (Oct 6, 2013)

i hate texas....not really  lol but ya
sounds great


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 7, 2013)

For the price I would imagine building your own long run would be a lot cheaper.


----------

